

It's fun reading people's mind with my digit game - devtoye
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/my-digit/id889875037?ls=1&mt=8

======
andy_felsil
It's hard for me to get the feel of what is this game about by just reading
the description. The screenshots look interesting and I'd be happy to try it
if it was free or if I had more information about it.

~~~
devtoye
The game is very easy to understand. (Your Turn)You select a digit from the
rack and your opponent try to guess the digit you've selected. (Opponent
Turn)Your opponent selects a digit and you try reading your opponent's mind to
guess the digit your opponent played. It's all about intellectual guessing. If
your opponent make a wrong guess the digit is added to your score and vice
versa You should check the game website and also watch the game trailer on the
website. [http://mydigitgame.com](http://mydigitgame.com)

